# CapeVape Fest- is it happening 2019???



## MHD

Good evening all,

Is the CapeVape fest happening in 2019?

Seeing that it was a huge success and turnout was great!!
Timing was also perfect as it didn’t clash with Vapecon.

Just asking....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332

Last year was a ton of fun really hoping it does happen again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B

MHD said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Is the CapeVape fest happening in 2019?
> 
> Seeing that it was a huge success and turnout was great!!
> Timing was also perfect as it didn’t clash with Vapecon.
> 
> Just asking....


It's organised by Foggas if I am not mistaken.

@DizZa ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Mr. B said:


> It's organised by Foggas if I am not mistaken.
> 
> @DizZa ?



Can confirm it is not arranged by @DizZa or Foggas. It used to be, but not anymore.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It seems it's on!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MHD

Rob Fisher said:


> It seems it's on!
> View attachment 158347


Thanks uncle Rob!!
Just seen a post on FB now..
Hopefully you’ll grace us with your presence here in CT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MHD said:


> Thanks uncle Rob!!
> Just seen a post on FB now..
> Hopefully you’ll grace us with your presence here in CT



I would like to attend... will have to see if I can organise some other thing to do to make the trip worthwhile...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to attend... will have to see if I can organise some other thing to do to make the trip worthwhile...


Beer at that german place at the waterfront is always a good reason to go to CPT!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I would like to attend... will have to see if I can organise some other thing to do to make the trip worthwhile...


You could also pop into Vapour Mountain to see how the pipeline to durban is coming along?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ

Christos said:


> Beer at that german place at the waterfront is always a good reason to go to CPT!





Christos said:


> You could also pop into Vapour Mountain to see how the pipeline to durban is coming along?



You enabler you...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Have you booked your ticket @Rob Fisher 
Cape Town Vape meet - ARE YOU READY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Have you booked your ticket @Rob Fisher
> Cape Town Vape meet - ARE YOU READY



@Bulldog I haven't yet... I would like to but we will have to see...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon

Cape Town Vape fest should be a hum dinger this year, 6th April ftom 10-6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any feedback and pics from Vapefest?


----------



## delon

delon said:


> Cape Town Vape fest should be a hum dinger this year, 6th April ftom 10-6


It was off the chain last night, well done to all the Vendors and organisers.. #vapeon


----------



## delon

delon said:


> It was off the chain last night, well done to all the Vendors and organisers.. #vapeon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

I


delon said:


> It was off the chain last night, well done to all the Vendors and organisers.. #vapeon


 Posted some videos on fb if you want to check it out... Delon Cupido

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

Rob Fisher said:


> Any feedback and pics from Vapefest?


I posted some video footage Rob, it's on fb. Delon Cupido

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

